# Squirrel skiing



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.scarysquirrel.org/special/twiggy


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

I liked but I dont think the squirrel did :beer:


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

that is one good squirrel to stay still like that and not freak out


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

looks stuffed


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

If I were there i would be unloading on it. :lol:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

damn wheres my pellet gun...i love moving targets


----------

